
UTorrent Will Move to the Web Browser - tgragnato
https://torrentfreak.com/utorrent-will-move-to-the-web-browser-170421/
======
grizzles
That's interesting. Are they going to use webtorrent?

~~~
tgragnato
They can build from it, paying attention to improve the efficiency in
processor usage. At the time being Webtorrent makes my laptop look like an
electric stove, and although I like the concept I'm back to Transmission.

